# Scolopendra subspinipes Care



## pimpin_posey (Jun 6, 2006)

I jus got an 8 in. Scolopendra subspinipes. i have it in a 10 g. tank with potting soil in it. i was curious is there is anythign else i should add or do to make it more comfortable. and it apparently just a hopper mouse so says the pet store owner. when should i feed it again and should i fee it more mice or is it roaches, massive amounts large crix


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, I keep mine in a 10 gallon aquarium with about 4 inches of potting soil for it to burrow, and some moss to hide under when it's on the surface, you should provide it with some kind of hide.  Also always provide a water wish, these are very moisture dependent.  I mist mine pretty much daily as well, you could either do that, or cover part of the top of the tank with saran wrap, if you're using a screen cover.  As for feeding, mine doesn't like crickets much, it won't even bother catching them, but it loves Orange Headed Roaches (Eublaberus prosticus).  I still haven't worked out a feeding schedule myself yet, since my centipede stayed underground for the first couple of weeks after I got it, but now it's up and about with a healthy appetite, it ate one adult Orange Head on two consecutive days.  I'd say let it get settled in it's new home for at least a week before trying any kind of feeding, it's not gonna starve.  Centipedes can go for around 6 months without eating and be fine.  Some people feed them every week, but since it won't be moving around a whole lot, I'd say maybe once every two weeks, maybe a mouse every month of two, and roaches otherwise.  Hope this is helpful.


----------



## crashergs (Jun 10, 2006)

good to see you finally got a pede posey!

how do you like it? any  pics so faR? 

i just got done cleaning my pedes enclosure and put a little bit more places to hide under...

cheers


----------



## pimpin_posey (Jun 12, 2006)

of course i got pix of my baby. It's name is Tarquin after a Greek Tyrant:worship:


----------

